# إعتبارات تصميمية للمعالجة بطريقة الحمأة المنشطة



## اشرف شوقي (26 فبراير 2011)

_مياه الصرف الصحي و طرق معالجتها _​ 
_إعتبارات تصميمية للمعالجة بطريقة الحمأة المنشطة_​


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1- مقدمة:
إن الغرض من أعمال المعالجة البيولوجية هو تحويل المواد العضوية المنحلة و المعلقة ضمن المياه الملوثة و التي لم ننرسب ضمن أحواض الترسيب الأولية إلى مواد ثابتة عالقة قابلة للترسيب و ذلك عن طريق تنشيط البكتريا و الكائنات الدقيقة الحية لشروط هوائية بتامين الأكسجين اللازم لها عن طريق تعريضها للهواء أو إدخال الهواء المضغوط أو التقليب المستمر داخل المياه الملوثة، كما يتم تنشيط البكتريا عن طريق إعادة جزء من الحمأة المترسبة ضمن أحواض الترسيب النهائية بنسبة معينة حيث تعمل على إمداد البكتريا المنشطة بالعناصر اللازمة لنموها.
يمكن تقسيم المعالجة البيولوجية إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية :
أ- المعالجة بالتماس و التثبيت: يتم في هذا النظام تكوين طبقة أو غشاء رقيق من مواد هلامية تحتوي على كمية من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة و البكتريا على سطح وسط التلامس حيث تقوم الطبقة الهلامية بأكسدة و تثبيت المواد العضوية الموجودة بالمياه الملوثة و تضم كلا" من المرشحات الحصوية البطيئة و السريعة، المرشحات البلاستيكية، و الأقراص البيولوجية.
ب- بحيرات الأكسدة: تشمل بحيرات الأكسدة الطبيعية (اللاهوائية، الاختيارية، والانضاج) وبحيرات الأكسدة المهواة .
ت- الحمأة المنشطة: و تتضمن عدة طرق و هي : الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية، التهوية المطولة، التهوية المرحلية، التحميل المرحلي، التلامس و التثبيت، خنادق الاكسدة، المزج الكامل و طريقة التحميل العالي.
2- أهم الاعتبارات التصميمية لطريقة الحمأة المنشطة:
أ‌- مدة التهوية(Aeration Period): إن زمن التهوية تجريبيا" يحدد معدل التحميل أي معدل تدفق مياه الصرف لحوض التهوية و يمكن حساب زمن التهوية من العلاقة : T= V/Q حيث
:Tزمن التهوية (يوم) ،:V حجم حوض التهوية(م3)،: Q دفق مياه الصرف لحوض التهوية(م3/يوم)
و بضرب النتيجة بـ(24) نحصل على زمن المكوث بالساعة. و يتغير زمن التهوية حسب نوع طريقة المعالجة فمثلا" : من أجل الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية يتراوح من 4 الى 8 ساعات، و اما بالنسبة للتهوية المطولة فيتراوح بين 18 الى 36 ساعة.إن الاكسجين المطلوب ضمن حوض التهوية يقدر بـ 1.2-2 كغ اكسجين لكل كغ مزال من BOD . وطاقة المزج المطلوبة تقدر بكيلو واط ساعي لكل كغ BOD مزال. 
ب- التحميل الحجمي للمواد العضوية القابلة للأكسدة البيولوجيةBOD5 ) ( : هناك مؤشر تحميل تجريبي آخر هو التحميل الحجمي والذي يعني حمولةBOD5 المطبقة على المتر المكعب من حجم حوض التهوية، و الذي يعرف أيضا" بالتحميل العضوي و الذي يتغير حسب نوع طريقة المعالجة فمثلا" : من أجل الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية يتراوح من (Kg BOD5 / m3 0.7 - 0.3) و اما بالنسبة للتهوية المطولة فيتراوح بين (Kg BOD5 / m3 0.4 - 0.2) . 
ت- نسبة الغذاء إلى الكائنات الدقيقة (F/M): Food to Microorganisms Ratio
و هي نسبة الحمل العضوي في مياه المجاري إلى الكائنات الدقيقة الحية ضمن أحواض التهوية. إن الحمولة العضوية (BOD) ضمن النظام يشار اليه بالغذاء(F) و أما المواد الصلبة المعلقة المكروبية ضمن النظام فيشار اليها بـ (M) و من هنا جاءت النسبة (F/M). وهذه النسبة تعتبر المؤشر الأكثر أهمية في أنظمة الحمأة المنشطة وكل نظام من انظمة الحمأة المنشطة لها نسبة معينة خاصة بها و يمكن لهذه النسبة أن تتغير تبعا" للنوعية المطلوبة للمياه المعالجة النهائية. و هذه النسبة تعتبر العامل الرئيس الذي يتحكم بنزع المواد الصلبة العضوية القابلة للأكسدة البيولوجية(BOD) وكلما كانت هذه النسبة صغيرة كلما زاد معدل الازالة للتلوث العضوي. 
يجب على المهندس المصمم أن يحدد النسبة (F/M) التي سيتم تشغيل محطة المعالجة على اساسها قبل تصميم حجم حوض الهوية، وأثناء تشغيل المحطة يجب التحكم بهذه النسبة لتحقيق المواصفات المطلوبة للمياه المعالجة النهائية. تعطى النسبة (F/M) بالعلاقة: 
( F / Mv )= {Q*(X1-X2) } / {V*Mv}
حيث : X1 : تركيز BOD5 في المياه الملوثة الداخلة mg/l
X2 : تركيز BOD5 في المياه الملوثة المعالجة النهائية mg/l
Mv : وهي تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة الطيارة (MLVSS )ضمن حوض التهوية mg/l
V : حجم حوض التهوية بالمتر المكعب
Q: دفق مياه الصرف لحوض التهوية(م3/يوم)
إذا كانت النسبة(F/Mv) بين (0.75- 1) فإن النظام يدعى بنظام الحماة المنشطة عالي التحميل . وتتغير النسبة حسب نوع طريقة المعالجة فمثلا" : من أجل الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية تتراوح نسبة(F/Mv) من 0.4 الى0.7 بالنسبة للمناطق المعتدلة و بين 0.9-0.7 بالنسبة للمناطق الحارة. و اما بالنسبة للتهوية المطولة فتتراوح نسبة(F/Mv) من 0.1 الى0.2 بالنسبة للمناطق المعتدلة و بين 0.2-0.3 بالنسبة للمناطق الحارة. مع العلم ان تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة الطيارة MLVSS تساوي من 70 الى 80% من تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة(MLSS) ضمن حوض التهوية بالنسبة لطريقة الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية، و تساوي من 50 الى 60 % من MLSS بالنسبة لطريقة التهوية المطولة. عند توفر التشغيل الجيد لمحطة المعالجة و من اجل نسبة (F/Mv) تتراوح بين 0.25-0.50 فإن تراكيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة (SS) ضمن السيب النهائي المعالج تكون منخفضة بشكل كبير، و بالتالي فإن السبب الرئيس لتصميم محطات معالجة على أساس نسبة (F/Mv) منخفضة هو الحصول على إنتاج أدنى للحمأة وذلك بسبب التكلفة العالية لمعالجة الحمأة الفائضة و من ثم التخلص الآمن منها. وعلى سبيل المثال ومن أجل نسبة (F/Mv) تساوي 0.25 فإن كمية المواد الصلبة الطيارة الفائضة VSS أي الحمأة الفائضة تبلغ 0.38 kg لكل كغ مزال من BOD5 ، وأما بالنسبة لـ (F/Mv) تساوي 0.75 فإن كمية المواد الصلبة الطيارة الفائضة VSS أي الحمأة الفائضة تبلغ 0.6 كغ لكل كغ مزال من BOD5 أي أن الزيادة تبلغ 58%.
إن كل طريقة من طرق المعالجة بالحمأة المنشطة لها قيم تقريبية من تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة ضمن حوض التهوية فمثلا" : MLSS=1500-3000 mg/l بالنسبة للحماة المنشطة التقليدية (أي تتضمن معالجة أولية تشمل المناخل و غرف ازالة الرمال و احواض ترسيب اولية، ثم معالجة ثانوية و تشمل احواض تهوية للمعالجة البيولوجية و احواض ترسيب ثانوية حيث تعاد جزء من الحمأة المنشطة المترسبة ضمنها الى احواض التهوية و تصرف الحماة الفائضة المتبقية الى احواض تكثيف الحمأة و من ثم معالجتها قبل التخلص منها)، بينما تبلغ MLSS= 3000-8000 mg/lبالنسبة للتهوية المطولة(لا تحوي احواض ترسيب اولية).
ث- حجم حوض التهوية: يمكن أن يكون حوض التهوية مربع او مستطيل اودائري و يحسب من العلاقة:
V= Q*(X1-X2) / ((MLVSS)*(F/Mv))
و اما زمن المكوث ( باليوم ) ضمن حوض التهوية فيحسب من العلاقة :
T = (X1-X2) / ((MLVSS)*(F/Mv))
ج- عمر الحمأة (SRT) :
Solids Retention Time إن عمر الحماة يعتبر مؤشر تشغيلي يتعلق بالنسبة (F/Mv). ويمكن تعريفه بالزمن الوسطي الذي تبقى خلاله المواد الصلبة المعلقة تحت التهوية. و بالتالي فهو يعبر عن زمن بقاء المواد الصلبة البيولوجية ضمن النظام. وحيث أن زمن التهوية يتنوع من ساعات معدودة الى ثلاثين ساعة، فإننا نجد أن عمر الحمأة يقاس بالأيام. وعادة ما يعبر عن عمر الحماة(يوم) بالنسبة بين كتلة المواد الصلبة الطيارة (MLVSS) ضمن حوض التهوية الى كتلة المواد الصلبة المعلقة التي تغادر النظام يوميا". و بالنسبة محطة الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية يعطى عمر الحمأة باليوم بالعلاقة: 
SRT = (V*X ) / (Qw *Xw +Qe*Xe)
حيث،
V:حجم حوض التهوية بالمتر المكعب، X: تركيز المواد الصلبة الطيارة ضمن حوض التهوية mg/l
Qw: تدفق الحمأة الفائضة m3/day ، Qe: تدفق المياه النهائية المعالجة m3/day
Xw: تركيز المواد الصلبة الطيارة ضمن الحمأة الفائضة المصروفة mg/l
Xe: تركيز المواد الصلبة الطيارة ضمن المياه المعالجة النهائية mg/l
ويقدر عمر الحمأة ما بين (5-15) يوم للحمأة المنشطة التقليدية و بين (20-30)يوم للتهوية المطولة.
ح- مؤشر حجم الحمأة (SVI) : Sludge Volume Index
إن مؤشر حجم الحمأة او مؤشر الحمأة يستخدم للدلالة على الحالة الفيزيائية لانتاج الحمأة ضمن نظام التهوية البيولوجية. و هو يشرج درجة تركيز الحمأة ضمن النظام و من ثم يقرر معدل الحمأة المنشطة المعادة من حوض الترسيب الى حوض التهوية للمحافظة على القيمة المطلوبة للمواد الصلبة (MLSS) و كذلك ضبط النسبة (F/M) ضمن حوض التهوية لانجاز درجة المعالجة المطلوبة.
بالتعريف يتعبر مؤشر الحمأة بأنه الحجم بـ (ml) الذي يشغله غرام من المواد الصلبة الموجودة بالسائل المعلق (ضمن حوض الهوية) بعد الترسيب لمدة 30 دقيقة، و يحدد مؤشر الحمأة تجريبيا". و تؤخذ عينة الفحص(ليتر واحد) من قرب مخرج حوض التهوية ويوضع ضمن اسطوانة مدرجة ليترسب خلال 30 دقيقة و بالتالي فالحمأة المترسبة بالمللتر (ml) تعبر عن حجم الحمأة(V). و هذا الحجم بالمللتر لكل ليتر من السائل المعلق (الموجود ضمن حوض التهوية) سوف يعبر عن كمية الحماة ضمن السائل بـ ml/l .
إذا أعدنا مزج الحمأة المترسبة ضمن العينة السابقة و قمنا بعدها باتباع الطريقة النظامية لتحديد تركيز المواد الصلبة المعلقة (mg/l) و ليكن X فيمكن عندها حساب مؤشر الحماة بالعلاقة:
SVI = (V/X)* 1000 ml/gr
وحتى نحصل على ترسيب جيد للحماة يجب ان تكون قيمة مؤشر الحماة ما بين 50-150 مللتر/غ​ 
خ- تقدير الحمأة الفائضة :
إن الحمأة الناتجة ضمن أحواض التهوية يجب صرف جزء منها خارج النظام للحفاظ مستوى ثابت من المواد الصلبة المعلقة ضمن حوض التهوية. وعادة ما تزاد كمية الحماة الفائضة بزيادة النسبة (F/M). و بحالة مياه الصرف المنزلية فإن كمية الحماة الفائضة تقدر بـ 0.5-0.75 كغ لكل كغ مزال من BOD وذلك بالنسبة لنظام الحمأة المنشطة التقليدية ذات نسبة F/M تتراوح بين 0.20-0.50 ، بينما تقدر كمية الحمأة الفائضة بالنسبة لطريقة التهوية المطولة بـ 0.16-0.30 كغ حمأة جافة لكل كغ مزال من BOD كما يمكن تقديرها تبعا" لبعض المراجع العلمية على أساس 30 غرام حمأة لكل شخص يوميا". يمكن صرف الحماة الفائضة من خط الحمأة المنشطة المعادة من حوض الترسيب الى حوض التهوية، او يصرف مباشرة من حوض التهوية نفسه. إن الحمأة الفائضة تنقل الى منشآت خاصة لمعالجة الحمأة. 

ارجو ان تعم الفائده للجميع.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على الموضوع المميز ..........


----------



## s.sakr (10 مايو 2011)

موضوع متميز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

